# where did everybody go?



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

Whats happened?
And where is KFDU gone also?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Is the heart still beating???

Cheers all. still hoping for a revival. Andybear


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Musty,

KFDU is alive (in the same state as this forum) kind of purgatory. with no real activity. I look in from time to time, but it makes me feel sad.

Fond memories of how it was.

Cheers Andybear


----------



## willmane (Oct 10, 2021)

No activity for months now  Where did everybody go?


----------



## jamesmorgannewacc (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, I think KFDU will be back as soon as possible.


----------

